# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Linjat 2 ja 2A

## Waltsu

Joukkoliikennelautakunta saa kokouksessaan 19.5. eteensä esityksen linjan 28 muuttamisesta runkolinjaksi ja halkaisemiseksi linjoiksi 2 ja 2A. Kakkonen ajaisi kuten nykyinen 28, ja sisarlinja 2A (Kohmo-Liljalaakso) ajaisikin Aurorankadulta Perennakatua Liljalaakson kääntöpaikalle. Kuralassa jätettäisiin Petkeltien pisto vallan pois.

----------


## dreamy83

Hyviä uudistuksia tuo Petkeltien tiputtaminen pois, 28:n muutos 2 2A:ksi ja tietenkin parantuva vuorotarjonta.

----------


## KjaO-K

Miten se Petkeltien poisjättö on hyvä asia? Jos jossain on vielä bussilla ollut hyvä palvelutaso, niin miksi se pitää ottaa pois?

No, ehkä kymmenen minuutin välein olisi hiukan liiottelua tehdä pisto muutaman talon takia.

----------


## dreamy83

> Miten se Petkeltien poisjättö on hyvä asia? Jos jossain on vielä bussilla ollut hyvä palvelutaso, niin miksi se pitää ottaa pois?
> 
> No, ehkä kymmenen minuutin välein olisi hiukan liiottelua tehdä pisto muutaman talon takia.


Selkeyden vuoksi tuo on hyvä asia. Lisäksi koko reitin kierrosajan kannalta on edullista, että 170 metrin tienpätkän vuoksi ei tehdä 340 metrin kiertoa. Lisäksi tämä Petkeltien kääntöpaikka on telibusseilla nähdäkseni melkoisen ahdas, joten siinäkin mielessä muutos on perusteltu. Lisäksi, 170 metrin matka pysäkille ei kyllä ole mielestäni mitenkään liian pitkä, jos siirron myötä saadaan parempi vuorotarjonta. Lisäksi, tuosta Petkeltien päästä on oikopolku metsikön läpi, joten matka pysäkille on kyllä tuotakin lyhyempi ja näin linjan reitti on aina vakio, pois lukien linjan haaroitettu pää Länsinummen ja Liljalaakson osalta.

Minusta runkolinjastolla ei pidä olla turhaa kiertelyä, aivan kuten todetaan Turun seudun joukkoliikenneselvityksessä. Nämä kiertelevät tai kiertelevämmät linjat tulee olla täydentävää liikennettä tai kuten Petkeltien tapauksessa, palvelulinjaliikennettä, jolla varmistetaan, että myös invalidit ja ikäihmiset saavat edes kohtuullista palvelua. Ja perustelen tämän sillä, että koko tämän runkolinjaston muodostamisen taustallahan on tavoite saada matkanopeus vuorotarjonta mahdollisimman kilpailukykyiseksi mahdollisimman kustannustehokkaasti.

----------


## thaapsaa

> Joukkoliikennelautakunta saa kokouksessaan 19.5. eteensä esityksen linjan 28 muuttamisesta runkolinjaksi ja halkaisemiseksi linjoiksi 2 ja 2A. Kakkonen ajaisi kuten nykyinen 28, ja sisarlinja 2A (Kohmo-Liljalaakso) ajaisikin Aurorankadulta Perennakatua Liljalaakson kääntöpaikalle. Kuralassa jätettäisiin Petkeltien pisto vallan pois.


Asia on seuraavan kerran esillä 9.6.2011.  :Cool: 
... lienee siis odotettavissa päätös asiasta!




> Ehdotus
> 
> Joukkoliikennelautakunta merkitsee runkobussilinjaston valmistelutilanteen tiedokseen ja päättää seuraavat linjaa 28 koskevat muutokset 26.9.2011 alkaen:
> 
> 1) linjan 28 vuoroväli muutetaan talviaikataulujen osalta siten, että sen aikataulu vastaa linja 18 vuoroväliä
> 2) linjan 28 reitistä poistetaan edestakainen pisto Petkeltielle
> 3) linjan 28 reitti jakautuu Länsinummessa siten, että joka toinen vuoro ajetaan Perennakadulle ja joka toinen vuoro nykyiselle kääntöpaikalle Kuninkojantielle.
> 4) Linjan 28 linjanumero muutetaan linjaksi 2, jolloin linjanumero 2 ajaa Kuninkojantien päätepysäkille ja linja 2A Perennakadun päätepysäkille.
> 5) Perennakadun päätepysäkin nimeksi tulee Liljalaakso.


Toteutuessaan mielestäni todella onnistunut veto tämä ko. ehdotus.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thaapsaa

Alla tiedote edellisen viestini lainaukseen liittyen:





> Selvitys runkolinjaston suunnitteilla olevista kehittämistoimenpiteistä
> 
> *Tiedote*
> 
> Ehdotus hyväksyttiin kahden äänestyksen jälkeen.
> 
> 1) Ensin äänestettiin Maaskolan Heikkilän kannattamasta ehdotuksesta, että Petkeltien pisto säilytetään. Esittelijän ehdotus voitti äänin 7-6.
> 
> 2) Toisessa äänestyksessä äänestettiin Koskimiehen Maaskolan kannattamasta ehdotuksesta, että runkolinjojen linjanumerointi muutetaan. Esittelijän ehdotus voitti äänin 9-4.

----------


## dreamy83

Tämä vastaehdotus sisälsi kyllä hyviä pointteja. Mutta edelleen olen sitä mieltä, että tämä Petkeltien piston pois jättäminen on hyvä asia ja runkolinjan muodostaminen Raision rajalla tulevaan muotoon, eli Länsinummi ja Liljalaakso ja numeroinnein 2/2A on hyvä asia. Myös mahdollisimman yhtenäinen linja on mielestäni erittäin tärkeä. 

Petkeltien piston poisjättö ei kyllä poista sitä ongelmaa, joka sijaitsee nykyisten linjojen 28 ja 32/42 välimaastossa. Tuo alue on sinällään hankala, että jotenkaan nykyistä linjastoa muokkaamalla sinne ei saane kunnollista palvelua. Vaihdollinen yhteys kauppatorille ei oikein ole tyydyttävä ratkaisu, myöskin matkat lähimmille pysäkeille ovat liian pitkät. Mietin, että ehkä sellainen linja, joka lähtisi nykyisen P2-linjan Pääskynlennosta ja ajaisi tuon mainitsemani alueen lävitse aina Tammitielle ja sieltä edelleen Hämeentien ja Hämeenkadun kautta esim puolen tunnin välein, saattaisi olla toimiva.

----------


## 034

Otan tässä nyt kantaa jo niinkin pitkälle että miten tätä sitten liikennöitäisiin. Kuinka pitkä minuutteina tämä uusi linja sitten olisi? Mietin vaan että liikennöidäänkö sitä sitten näillä linjan 28 kiinanteleillä?

----------


## dreamy83

Kyllä liikennöidään Anderssonin kalustolla, syynä tähän on tuo 10 vuoden mittainen sopimus tilaajan ja liikennöitsijän välillä. Ja itse veikkaan, että ruuhka-aikana tuo on suuntaansa 45 minuuttia, eli Kohmo-Kauppatori 20 min ja Kauppatori - Länsinummi / Liljalaakso on 25 minuuttia, ja vastaavasti Kohmoon päin mentäessä ruuhka-aikana 40-45 minuuttia. Hiljaisena aikana aikapituus on varmastikin 40 minuuttia.

Toivottavasti näistä aikatauluista laaditaan identtiset niin nykyisten kuin tulevienkin runkolinjojen kanssa, etenkin hiljaisena aikana tuo olisi kyllä tärkeä, eli että minuutein 10-30-50 (kuten esim. 18 on nykyään pyhäisin) olisi kaikilla, näin vaihdettavuus olisi mahdollisimman hyvä.

----------


## thaapsaa

Uusia aikatauluja...

... mukana linjat 2 ja 2A!  :Cool:

----------


## Waltsu

Kakkosen yövuorojen numero jää 28:ksi, vaikka ne kulkevatkin samaa reittiä kuin kakkonen.

----------


## thaapsaa

Turussa aloittaa taas bussilinja numero 2. (turku.fi)




> Turun sisäisen linja-autoliikenteen nykyiselle linjalle Kohmo-Kauppatori-Länsinummi (28) tulee talviaikatauluihin 26.9.2011 siirryttäessä muutoksia. Linjalla aletaan tuolloin liikennöidä busseilla, joiden linjanumero on 2 ja 2A. Kakkosen busseja on Turun katukuvassa nähty viimeksi 2000-luvun alussa.
> 
> Turun runkolinjaston rakentamisen 1. vaiheeseen liittyvän muutoksen myötä Kohmo-Kauppatori-Länsinummi -linjan vuorotarjonta lisääntyy merkittävästi. Nykyiset 28:n bussit kulkevat arkisin 10 - 20 minuutin välein. Talviaikataulujen tultua voimaan linjoilla 2 ja 2A ajetaan yhteinen reittiosuus klo 6 - 18 kymmenen minuutin välein. Kello 18:n jälkeen liikennöinnin päättymiseen asti bussit kulkevat 15 minuutin välein. Viikonloppuisinkin vuorovälit ovat nykyistä tiheämpiä. Yöliikennettä ajetaan edelleen linjana 28. Muutoksien myötä Petkeltien pisto jää pois reitiltä.

----------


## Waltsu

Ei ole linja 2A vielä aloittanutkaan, kun jo ensimmäinen moka on sattunut: Liljalaakson Perennakadun varteen on pystytetty pysäkkitolpat päreineen, ja päätepysäkille pantiin erehdyksessä väärä määränpääpäre!

Tulppaanipolun pysäkkiparin linjapäreissä on vain merkintä "2A", mutta siinä ei ole mitään ihmeellistä, sillä Turussahan ilmoitetaan välipysäkeillä vain linjatunnukset.

----------


## Eira

Linjat 2 ja 2A olisi järkevää siirtää ydinkeskustassa kulkemaan reittiä Aurakatu - Auransilta - Hämeenkatu, niin olisi kaksi suorakulmaista käännöstä vähemmän. Kauppatorin pysäkki olisi Aurakadulla, niin olisi lyhyempi vaihtomatka muihin runkolinjoihin, kuten linjoihin 18 ja 11- alkuisiin. 

Reittimuutoksen voisi viimeistään tehdä silloin, kun toteutuu prof. Pekka Pitkäsen tänään TS:ssa esittämä asiallinen kirjoitus Auransillan leventämisestä turhan Kirjastosillan sijasta. Auransilta piti leventää jo 50-luvulla pian Tuomiokirkkosillan leventämistöiden jälkeen, mutta homma jäi jostain syystä tekemättä. Luonnollisesti Kaskenkadun risteyksen liikennevaloihin asennettaisiin järkevästi eri suunnasta saapuville busseille etuudet.

----------


## Waltsu

Liljalaakson määränpääpäre on korjattu.

----------


## kultsiballo

> Linjat 2 ja 2A olisi järkevää siirtää ydinkeskustassa kulkemaan reittiä Aurakatu - Auransilta - Hämeenkatu, niin olisi kaksi suorakulmaista käännöstä vähemmän. Kauppatorin pysäkki olisi Aurakadulla, niin olisi lyhyempi vaihtomatka muihin runkolinjoihin, kuten linjoihin 18 ja 11- alkuisiin.


Olen ajatellut ihan samaa. Kun 2 ja 2A ajaisivat Aurakatua suoraan Hämeenkadulla käymättä Tuomiokirkolla voitaisiin 13 suoristaa kulkemaan suoraan Kaskenkadulle käymättä tuota älytöntä lenkkiä Uudenmaankadun kautta. Tällaisessa tilanteessa pitäisi kuitenkin 12:n linjaa varmastikin pohtia, koska varmastikin kolme linjaa (12, 13, 18) Kaskenkadulla saattaisi olla liikaa.

----------


## thaapsaa

Oli muuten aika mielenkiintoinen näky tänään kaupungilla... Linja 2, joka oli matkalla Liljalaaksoon...  :Shocked:

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Äläs nyt ala hiuksia halkomaan, meneehän se kakkonen jokatapauksessa sinnepäin!  :Wink:

----------


## 034

Mutta hyvä kun ilmoitit niin voi aina autoon mentäessä varmistaa että suunta on oikea. Luki tauluissa sitten mitä tahansa

----------


## Eira

Kuten toisessa ketjussa totesin, olen paljon käyttänyt linjaa 28/2,2A keskipäivän aikaan, sekä ennen että jälkeen vuorojen tuplaamisen. Elon laskuopin mukaan nyt pitäisi olla bussissa puolet vähemmän matkustajia kuin ennen. Kuitenkin busseissa on vähintäänkin yhtä paljon asiakkaita kuin ennenkin. Luulen, että tämä johtuu siitä, että ei-työmatkalaiset, esim. eläkeläiset asioidessaan kaupungilla käyttivät mieluummin tiheän vuorovälin aikoja johtuen bussin lyhyemmistä odotusajoista ja tavallaan lipun pitemmästä voimassaoloajasta, aika saattoi loppua joutuessa odottamaan yli 15 min. bussia, jonka vuoroväli on 20 min. Seniorit katsoivat tiheät vuorovälit tärkeämmäksi kuin 20 sentin alennuksen keskipäivällä. Nyt tasapaksun vuorovälin aikana ei-työmatkalaiset siirtyvät käyttämään aikoja, jolloin bussit ovat väljemmät (senioreilla hieman halvemmatkin), ja tämä tasaa päivittäistä kuorimitusta, joka on hyvä asia. 10 min vuoroväli on juuri sellainen, että voi tulla pysäkille satunnaiseen aikaan ja odotusaika on kohtuullinen. 

Aikaisemmin bussit ruuhkautuivat pahasti koulujen loppuessa 20 min. vuorovälin aikana, ja lastenvaunujen kanssa oli vaikea päästä bussiin, jos asui kaukana päättäristä. Näihinkin ongelmiin tuli nyt helpotusta.

----------


## Waltsu

Kaikki eivät Liljalaakson linjasta pidä, mutta linja on ja pysyy. Alueen asukkaille tehtiin asian tiimoilta täsmäkysely, jonka tuloksista kerrotaan täällä.

----------


## dreamy83

Länsinummen päätteellä asuvia ymmärrän kyllä hyvin. Mutta mietin, että onko toi kysely tehty siten, että on kysytty Liljalaakson asukkailta "haluatteko pitää linjanne?". Kukaan tuskin vastustaa. Mutta sama kysymys Länsinummen väelle "haluatteko, että Liljalaakson bussilinja säilyy nykyisellään", olisi tulos varmasti erilainen. Mutta, katselin, että päätteen lisäksi tasan yksi pysäkki kauppatorille on sellainen, jossa palvelutaso on linjauudistuksen jälkeen laskenut, muutoin se on ehdottomasti parantunut. En tiedä tilannetta, mutta tuonnekin voisi olla hyvä pystyttää pyöräkatosta. Pääteasemalta on toki vaihtoehto käyttää linjoja 190-195, jotka tosin eivät täysin näytä kulkevan limittäin 2:n kanssa.

----------


## Eira

> Länsinummen päätteellä asuvia ymmärrän kyllä hyvin. Mutta mietin, että onko toi kysely tehty siten, että on kysytty Liljalaakson asukkailta "haluatteko pitää linjanne?". Kukaan tuskin vastustaa. Mutta sama kysymys Länsinummen väelle "haluatteko, että Liljalaakson bussilinja säilyy nykyisellään", olisi tulos varmasti erilainen. Mutta, katselin, että päätteen lisäksi tasan yksi pysäkki kauppatorille on sellainen, jossa palvelutaso on linjauudistuksen jälkeen laskenut, muutoin se on ehdottomasti parantunut. En tiedä tilannetta, mutta tuonnekin voisi olla hyvä pystyttää pyöräkatosta. Pääteasemalta on toki vaihtoehto käyttää linjoja 190-195, jotka tosin eivät täysin näytä kulkevan limittäin 2:n kanssa.


Länsinummen päättärin luota lähtevät arkisin klo 8-12 sekä linjan 2 että linjojen 190-195 bussit 10-30-50, eli bussit kulkevat 20 min. välein peräkanaa pysäkin ohi. Ratkaisu olisi vaihtaa 2 ja 2A vuorot keskenään, mutta silloin vaihdos koskisi koko päivää. Arkisin klo 13-18 linjat 190-195 kulkevat 15 min. välein ja kun siihen lisää linja 2 kolme vuoroa, niin luulisi seitsemän bussivuoroa tunnissa riittävän. Täytyy muistaa että keskipäivän tunteina linjan 2 vuorotarjonta on aivan sama kuin entisen linjan 28. 

Lauantaisin päivällä bussi 2 lähtee minuutteina 15-45 ja 190-195 lukemina 05 tai 10 ja 30 tai 40. Kummastuttaa että kummallakin linjalla on lauantaisin aamulla töihin meneville tarjolla harvemmat vuorot kuin päivällä.  

Sunnuntaisin bussi 2 lähtee 00-40-20 ja 190-195 05-40 eli bussit kulevat peräkanaa joka toinen tunti tasatunnin ja joka toinen tunti minuuttilukeman 40 tietämissä. Limittäisyyttä parantaisi jommankumman linjan aikataulun siirtäminen 10 minuutilla.

Linjan 2 kääntösilmukan voisi rakentaa niin ettei bussi poikkeaisi ollenkaan Kuninkojantiellä, jossa linjalla ei ole pysäkkejäkään. Bussin on erittäin vaikea päästä ruuhkaiselle Kuninkojantielle, kun pikässä jonossa ajavat henkilöautoilijat eivät anna tietä. Toinen vaihtoehto on rakentaa risteykseen kiertoliittymä, joka toimisi samalla bussin kääntösilmukkana.

----------


## 034

Tämä sopisi varmastikin tähän ketjuun.

Kysymys tai sanottaisiinko kommenttini koskee linjaa 2 ja 190-195.
Tämän mukaan 190-195 linjat pitäisivät poiketa pysäkillä 181 (Länsinummi)
http://turku.seasam.com/nettinaytto/...rch&stopid=818
Karttakuvaa mukaan:
http://opaskartta.turku.fi/Web/Defau...2&language=fin
Mutta tällähetkellä ne pysähtyvät tähän:
http://maps.google.fi/maps?q=60.4903...61.02,,0,12.76

Eihän pysäkillä 181 edes mainita tästä 190-195 pysäkkitolpassa..

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ei sinne kakkosen päättärille mahdu montaa autoa kerralla - teliautojen peräpäät viimeistään kolhii. Kakkonen saattaa olla tolpalla, tunge sinne sitten Ruskon autolla. Muutenkin turhaa kiertämistä pitää välttää, kun kerran pysäkki on aivan vieressä. Se, että linjojen 2 ja 190-195 Kuninkojan ajat on osittain päällekkäisiä, ei ole kovin iso asia - linjathan kulkee kuitenkin eri kautta, eikä kakkosen päätepysäkin tuntumasta kovin montaa kulkijaa tule. Osa vuoroista tulee Vahdolta asti, osa Myllystä - 195 linjalla ei Kuninkojan väliaika edes ole realistinen.

----------

